# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Αριάδνη 01/07/2013

## Panos80

Το ματιασαμε το πλοιο? Ερχεται Πειραια με 12,5 kn.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ αυτό που παίζει με την εταιρεία :Apologetic: !!!Ελπίζω να φτιάξει γρήγορα γιατί μας βλέπω εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη να μην έχουμε σύνδεση ούτε με Πειραιά καλοκαιριάτικα εκτός άν βάζουμε όρθιους στο ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗ!!!!!Για Βόρεια Ελλάδα δε το συζητώ.... :Apologetic: !!!!

----------


## aeroplanos

*Μηχανική βλάβη εν πλω**Νέα προβλήματα για το πλοίο Αριάδνη και τους 964 επιβάτες του*Με τέσσερις περίπου ώρες καθυστέρηση αναμένεται να φτάσει το πρωί της Δευτέρας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πλοίο Αριάδνη που μεταφέρει 964 επιβάτες από Μυτιλήνη και Χίο.

Το πλοίο ήταν προγραμματισμένο να αφιχθεί στις 07:30 ωστόσο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή πλέει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα και εκτιμάται πως θα φτάσει στον Πειραιά μεταξύ 11:00 και 12:00.


Υπενθυμίζεται πως το ίδιο πλοίο το βράδυ της Παρασκευής είχε αναχωρήσει από τον Πειραιά για Τήνο, Χίο και Μυτιλήνη με καθυστέρηση 2 ώρες και 40 λεπτά λόγω κοπής του συρματόσχοινου που συγκρατεί τον καταπέλτη επιβίβασης - αποβίβασης επιβατών με αποτέλεσμα ο μισός να βυθιστεί_.

Πηγή: in.gr
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές φωτο απο το μισοβυθισμένο καταπέλτη των επιβατών. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό το σημερινό συμβάν.
Πηγή

----------

